# عطل في بوردة كشاف طوارئ بلمبتين 60 سنتي



## محمد سيد جاد (26 يونيو 2014)

عندي كشاف طوارئ بلمبتين نيون 60 لا تضيئ اللمبات و عند قياس الجهد علي اللمبات اجده 0 و يوجد ترنزوستر d882 لكل دريفر خاص بكل لمبة يسخن بطريقة شديدة بعد فك الترانزوستر و قياسة وجدت انه سليم وغيرت احدهما و لكن لا فائدة يوجد قبل الترانزوستر d882 ترانزوستورين c9012 , s9014 موصلين بمكثف احدهما سيراميك 100 نانو و الاخر 47. ميكرو علي 50 فولت كيميائي ...........
عن قياس الجهد علي طرفين الملف الابتدائي لكل درايفر خاص بلمبة و جد انه جهد ثابت تقريبا يساوي 4 فولت ثابت و هذا يفسر عدم خروج جهد من متردد من الملف الثانوي للدرايفر 
فهل هذا معناه ان الترانزوسترين c9012 , s9014 هما مذبذب الفولت الخارج منهما موصل بقاعدة الترانزوستر d882 لكي يتحكم في تيارهما و يحوله لمتردد و ان هذا المذبذب به مشكلة ام ان الدرايفر هذا محترق حيث ان ملفه الثانوي له اربع اطراف اول طرفين ليس بينهما قراءة و هما الموصلين باللمبة و ثاني طرفين ايضا ليس بينهما قراءة و هم الموصلين بالبوردة لكن بين الطرفين المتوسطين قراءة و بين الطرفين الخارجيين قراءة ايضا وهذا الوضع في كلا الدريفرين ..............


----------



## محمد سيد جاد (28 يونيو 2014)

ارجو من الاخوة اي شرح لتلك الدائرة و هي من رسمي لتلك البوردة مباشرة فاكيد فيها اخطاء 



و شكرا


----------

